# Treats



## FaerieAutumn (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, so we had our first puppy class last night and we bought some of their treats - Beef liver by Pro Treat - Has anyone used these and do you think they are ok? They both had some bile today and I am not sure if it was the change. I usually break aprt Blue Wilderness trail treats but the trainers encouraged the beef liver....

Any suggestions- You guys have all been lifesavers!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Back in my dog training days, I used to use Authority Little Liver Treats. Authority® Liver Treats for Dogs - Sale - Dog - PetSmart These are only sold at PetSmart but Biljac sells some that look exactly the same. 

If you notice these are little kibble shaped thingies. When I treated, I used such small amounts that one of those little kibble things made 10 to 15 treats. They are soft and easy to break off tiny pieces w/ your fingernail.

Dogs don't care how big treats are. Size doesn't matter to them. They will work just as hard for those tiny little bits as they will for a wad the size of your fist. This way you can treat A LOT and the dog doesn't get full.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I use liver bought from the grocery store and simply dry it in the oven. I cut it into small (half the size of my pinky nail) and 1 lb lasts me all week. My other favourite is ox hart jerky. Again cut up really small. 

What I have found though is the stronger the smell the more effective the treat  so german sausage worked great it is just not practical to have a pocket full of it!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've used Pro Treats (liver). i use to cut them in half
or in 3rds. when i treated my dog i used treats with a lot of praise
and petting. as time went on i phased out the treats.


----------

